# Rapido Owners - Check This Now!



## gaspode

Hi

I was installing an additional solar panel to our 2011 Rapido 7066DF today when I noticed two cracks in the front roof moulding. The affected moulding is this one:










Now the van is only 9 months old and has done about 2500 miles so not really been flogged to death. The cracks are at an obvious high stress point and if ours has cracked in the same place on both sides I would strongly suspect that it's a generic problem and others of this type are probably similarly affected. We've had no indication of any leaks and I don't think the damage is sufficient to cause a leak but if these cracks propogate (which they surely will without treatment) then a leak is inevitable eventually.

Here are the areas of the roof affected (marked by red rectangles).










And a closer shot...........










And finally a close-up of one side................










I've bonded and sealed them using a polyurethane sealant and am reasonably confident that they won't now leak or propogate but I'll be keeping an eye on them regularly and asking Rapido what they consider would be a permanent repair.
In the meantime, if you own a recent coachbuilt Rapido I would advise you to either check these areas carefully or ask your dealer to do so for you. What appears to be a small problem now could turn out to be a major repair job if not treated promptly.


----------



## josieb

Just out of interest why didnt you get it repaired under warranty ? Did you get your dealer to take a look at it first? In any case I think you should get them to have a look.


----------



## subfiver

Gaspode, did you drill a hole at the end of the crack ? This is a common technique used to prevent cracks propagating. Acts as a sort of stopper.

Bad news tho' ... 8O


----------



## rowley

Subfiver is right, you do need to stop drill the crack to help prevent propagation.


----------



## gaspode

josieb said:


> Just out of interest why didnt you get it repaired under warranty ? Did you get your dealer to take a look at it first? In any case I think you should get them to have a look.


Hi Josie

I haven't had a chance yet, only discovered it this afternoon and TBH with the amount of heavy rain we're having ATM I was more concerned at making sure it was watertight. As you probably know, we bought this van used from a local dealer who I will inform of the problem at the earliest apportunity. They're not however a Rapido dealer so I may have to get some more specialist advice. I'm not too concerned about the immediate problem so may refer it straight to Rapido. Have you come across cracking in this area before?



> Gaspode, did you drill a hole at the end of the crack ?


Yes, I'm aware of the technique but don't consider that these are likely to propogate now I've sealed them. I'll take further action later if necessary - preferably when it's not pouring with rain. :roll:

Bad news?
Well it might have been had I not spotted them. As it is I don't think it'll turn into a disaster. :lol:


----------



## tyreman1

Just a thought but could they be caused by wind getting under the solar panel at speed and trying to lift the panel ?????


----------



## WildThingsKev

I'm up on our roof fairly regularly (nice view) and I've always considered that roof moulding pretty substantial compared to what I've read about other vans. Although our roof moulding is only slightly different (no panoramic skylight) it looks as if yours may have slightly tighter radii along that inside corner where the crack is and on the outside edge above.

Can you tell if it is just a gelcoat crack or if the laminate underneath is cracked as well? It looks to me like it might just be the gelcoat, perhaps caused by a lack of consolidation of the underlying laminate which should be quite thick just there (thicker than the inside edge leading forwards). Because of the radius it may have just slightly sprung away before curing, leaving a bubble where the laminate is close to the mould flange. If it was thin I would expect to see the crack already moving forwards. I think you are familiar with grp work aren't you?

If you can still do it you could try prodding a bit of piano wire into the crack to see what it feels like.

As you will be aware the composite roof panel is very strong and runs right underneath all of this area. I can't see the cracked piece being subject to a lot of dynamic stress so think it may be a crack that initially occured during mould release or roof fitting.

Kev


----------



## gaspode

WildThingsKev said:


> As you will be aware the composite roof panel is very strong and runs right underneath all of this area. I can't see the cracked piece being subject to a lot of dynamic stress so think it may be a crack that initially occured during mould release or roof fitting.
> 
> Kev


Hi Kev

You may be right there, especially as it's such a new van, I wouldn't really expect to see stress fractures so early - or it could be that fact that the underlying structure is so stiff that there's some flexing taking place where the more flexible moulding meets it. I'm inclined to think that only the gel coat is cracked at this stage but interested to know if anyone else has had a similar problem on an older van and whether it propogated with age. That could indicate whether it's stress induced or occurred during manufacture/assembly.


----------



## Beetee

Just checked roof of our 2008 Rapido 7065+ and there are no signs of any cracks appearing.


----------



## steamtrain

*ROOF LEAK*

3800 MILES ON NEW 10001, BACK AT DEALERS WITH WATER INGRESS, APPARENTLY THERES A RECALL


----------



## WildThingsKev

Steamtrain; would you like to clarify your post please as your roof will differ from the original posters (OP) in the area of the cracks. Is your leak in the same area or elsewhere?


----------



## steamtrain

Cannot tell you much at the moment because the vehicle is back at the dealers for more warranty work to be done. Apparently the recall affects all Rapidos between certain build dates (unknown although as my 10001 is 2012 they must be recent).
The leak manifests itself by water through whatever is the lowest rooflight.
With so many quality issues I am asking for a replacement motorhome at this time although given my experiences I would never ever have another rapido. This is my 7th motorhome so I know what to expect and know a lemon when I see it !


----------



## camoyboy

Hi Ken, 
As Kev has said, the earlier roof appears to be a slightly different shape to yours. I have no signs of any gel cracks in that area. I have a couple in the rear mouldings that go up the back corners of the van and over onto the roof. They are on the inside where the moulding levels out onto the roof. As these are just cosmetic covers I am not too concerned, but I guess they are made using the same process as the front overcab section.
Colin


----------



## gaspode

Hi Colin

Mine is booked to go into Rapido Wokingham next week for the affected areas to be re-gelcoated so we'll see how it goes. No signs of any further cracking since I first noticed it so hopefully it'll turn out to be just cosmetic.


----------



## greygit

steamtrain said:


> Cannot tell you much at the moment because the vehicle is back at the dealers for more warranty work to be done. Apparently the recall affects all Rapidos between certain build dates (unknown although as my 10001 is 2012 they must be recent).
> The leak manifests itself by water through whatever is the lowest rooflight.
> With so many quality issues I am asking for a replacement motorhome at this time although given my experiences I would never ever have another rapido. This is my 7th motorhome so I know what to expect and know a lemon when I see it !


We have a lemon as well but that's a Chausson and we are going back to Rapido so you have cheered me up no end.......not. :wink:


----------

